# GRIZZLY G4003G carriage stop.



## epanzella (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm looking for a carriage stop for my G4003g. I don't have a mill so I would prefer to buy one. I see all kinds of stops for sale for other lathes and even one's that don't specify a brand at all. If no stop available for the G4003G specifically, is there another lathe whose ways have the same dimensions?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 26, 2014)

The PM1236 carriage stop should be the same.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> The PM1236 carriage stop should be the same.


Thanks,
Ed P


----------

